# No test. 1g tren + EQ



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Wog1 gangstas.

After the recent discussion involving @sen I've decided to have a crack with this no test malarkey.

Gonna keep the journal simple. It's basically gonna be updates regarding sides and sexual function as I can't be arsed typing up my shite lifts each day haha. We all know superb gains are possible, we just need to acertain wether test is required for sexual function etc.

Dosage will be 1ml alpha ace per day. 1.5ml alpha hex Mon, Wed, Fri . 1ml dimensions EQ

I've previously got on well with high dose of ace . Certainly not well with a gram of E.

I'm not expecting much participation, this is mainly to see how necessary test actually is.

My missus knows my plan so I'll include any of her feedback hahaha


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Wog1 gangstas.
> 
> After the recent discussion involving @sen I've decided to have a crack with this no test malarkey.
> 
> ...


 Nice dose! Enjoy!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

on 800mg of tren, 200mg test and 500mg eq right now and ive got to be honest that the jump between 500mg and 800mg is really fvckin with my head

also libido is DEAD.

i dont see anything wrong with EQ as a base, louie simmons (spelling?) was an advocate of cruising on boldenone


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

swole troll said:


> on 800mg of tren, 200mg test and 500mg eq right now and ive got to be honest that the jump between 500mg and 800mg is really fvckin with my head
> 
> also libido is DEAD.
> 
> i dont see anything wrong with EQ as a base, louie simmons (spelling?) was an advocate of cruising on boldenone


 So theoretically if you kept upping the dose every week by say 100mg do you think the mental sides would continue to get worse?

Maybe there comes a point with higher dosages where it's like f**k well it can't get much worse then this, I may as well up it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> So theoretically if you kept upping the dose every week by say 100mg do you think the mental sides would continue to get worse?
> 
> Maybe there comes a point with higher dosages where it's like f**k well it can't get much worse then this, I may as well up it.


 no there would almost certainly be an upper limit but id imagine its very individual as to what dose you cap out

what i will say is that from 500mg to 800mg easily has doubled my sides ive had in the past

ive had a major falling out with a family member lately to the point i felt i was watching myself having a go at them and almost thinking "im going too far" and it was only after when i walked away and my girlfriend said to me "what the fvck was that" did i realize that i definitely had gone too far

im usually a pretty chill guy, i get v irritable on 19nor's but seldom blow up, the other day i could almost taste blood i was so angry


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

swole troll said:


> on 800mg of tren, 200mg test and 500mg eq right now and ive got to be honest that the jump between 500mg and 800mg is really fvckin with my head
> 
> also libido is DEAD.
> 
> i dont see anything wrong with EQ as a base, louie simmons (spelling?) was an advocate of cruising on boldenone


 How does it work? People cruising on things like boldenone /primo etc? Do people not need test or what? I feel fine doing tren only atm but I'm just finishing week 2.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I've likely still got some test in me but on the 4th shot of ace and 2 hex. Started to feel warm and getting the "fuuk anything" feeling. All good atm


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sen said:


> How does it work? People cruising on things like boldenone /primo etc? Do people not need test or what? I feel fine doing tren only atm but I'm just finishing week 2.


 you just sub out test for said compound or run it concurrently

there was actual research being done not so long ago on trenbolone being a substitute HRT over testosterone

" Trenbolone for Androgen Replacement Therapy

by Millard Baker

The use of the anabolic steroid trenbolone has a long history in the bodybuilding but it has never really been considered a steroid suitable for therapeutic use in medicine. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has not approved tren for use in humans. The media has often demonized it as a dangerous veterinarian steroid never intended for human use. However, the perception of trenbolone may soon change with the publication of a favorable study in a major scientific journal.

Joshua Yarrow and his colleagues at the University of Florida feel that trenbolone may be a viable alternative to testosterone for androgen replacement therapy. They are set to publish their study results in the February 2011 issue of the American Journal of Physiology - Endocrinology and Metabolism.

The researchers report that trenbolone enanthate may have certain advantages over testosterone that may make it an appealing treatment option for some individuals. Bodybuilders may be familiar with many of these findings.

Trenbolone is not adversely affected by the aromatase or 5-alpha reductase enzymes that metabolize testosterone into estradiol and dihydrotestosterone, respectively. Bodybuilders have enjoyed tren for years precisely because they are able to avoid steroid side effects related to estrogen and DHT.

Yarrow reports that low-dose trenbolone enanthate effectively produces anabolic effects in muscle size and partially maintains bone mineral density without causing prostate enlargement or polycythemia in castrated laboratory rats.

Supraphysiological dosages of testosterone enanthate were required to produce anabolic effects similar to low-dose trenbolone administration. However, negative side effects of prostate enlargement and elevated hemoglobin became problematic at this dose of testosterone.

Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) may be the current darlings of scientific research into alternative options for androgen replacement therapy, but University of Florida researchers are excited by the "SARM-like potential" of trenbolone.

They suggest that the actions of trenbolone are similar to selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs). Low-dose trenbolone is called "SARM-like" because of the positive anabolic effects in muscle and bone without negative side androgenic side effects of prostate enlargement or polycythemia.

Trenbolone may have benefits over testosterone in terms of androgen receptor activation, the upregulation of growth factors such as IGF-1 and fibroblast growth factor, and anticatabolic mechanisms.

Competitive bodybuilders have often preferred using trenbolone in the weeks prior to a bodybuilding competition due to its purported effects at accelerating fat loss.

The current study confirmed that trenbolone has more potent lipolytic effects on visceral adipose tissue than testosterone milligram per milligram. Furthermore, visceral fat loss increased in a dose-dependent manner with trenbolone. In other words, the more tren used, the greater the fat loss.

Trenbolone's lack of aromatization, while generally desirable, has often been problematic for bodybuilders who have used trenbolone as the only steroid in a cycle. Therefore, most bodybuilders include an aromatizable steroid such as testosterone or Dianabol in their trenbolone steroid stacks.

Researchers also recognize that the lack of aromatization could be a potential problem if trenbolone is used alone in androgen replacement therapy. In their study, trenbolone only provided a partial bone protective effect when administered to castrated rats. The authors attribute this to the non-aromatizable nature of trenbolone.

They conclude that low-dose trenbolone enanthate treatment has SARM-like effects on muscle/fat body composition. Androgen replacement therapy with low-dose trenbolone could potentially produce anabolic gains comparable to supraphysiological testosterone treatment without the associated side effects. The therapeutic risk-benefit profile of low-dose trenbolone appears superior to supraphysiological testosterone treatment; however, additional research into this treatment option is necessary.

The researchers should be applauded for dispassionately and objectively researching the potential of trenbolone in androgen replacement therapy. Trenbolone is an anabolic steroid that has been demonized more than others due to its limited use (in pellet implants used by veterinarians to increase muscle growth in livestock). Fortunately, they looked past the political stigma associated with trenbolone to revisit a therapeutic use for an old steroid. "


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

swole troll said:


> you just sub out test for said compound or run it concurrently
> 
> there was actual research being done not so long ago on trenbolone being a substitute HRT over testosterone
> 
> ...


 Quality info. Everyone feel free to contribute any information to the thread.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm running

1g test

1g eq

700mg tren a

bulking and staying very lean (obvs due to the tren) would i notice a big difference dropping tren from 700 down to 200?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

TITO said:


> I'm running
> 
> 1g test
> 
> ...


 There's loads of threads discussing high and low....... This is 0 test.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TITO said:


> I'm running
> 
> 1g test
> 
> ...


 yes

tren is making the biggest impact in your cycle for sure

if i were inclined to drop anything down it would be the test

i think it was ITT thread or another recently where i said youre always best keeping things as stable as possible

the majority of sides come from hormonal fluctuation, this is why women often opt for HRT during menopause rather than after (some stay on but most for during that time only) as it is the fluctuation that gives the most side effects rather than stable high or stable low, same applies to puberty, its not the T being too high or low its the peaks and troughs

i mean if all you plan on doing is dropping a compound down then you wont experience sides as youre not bringing anything else up, youre merely dropping something but if everything is dialed in and you feel good on that stack then just stick with it as is, if you drop the tren youll notice a dip in your strength and the fullness of your physique

im running a tamer version of your stack right now

test: 200mg 
eq: 500mg
tren: 800mg

and in the words of Patrick Batemen

"I feel lethal, on the verge of frenzy. I think my mask of sanity is about to slip."

the tren jump from 600mg as my max before to 800mg has more than doubled the side effects, very short tempered, i have multiple texts from people asking wtf is wrong with me or that i need to sort my temper out

had a couple blow outs and im generally very mentally stable.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

swole troll said:


> on 800mg of tren, 200mg test and 500mg eq right now and ive got to be honest that the jump between 500mg and 800mg is really fvckin with my head
> 
> also libido is DEAD.
> 
> i dont see anything wrong with EQ as a base, louie simmons (spelling?) was an advocate of cruising on boldenone


 Really?

I'm on 800mg of tri tren right now, no test ...

(It's rohm)

& I wasn't able to go gym yesterday as I spent the day in bed with my girlfriend. fu**ing her brains out.

My temper has started going a bit mad though, had arguments over the daftest s**t.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Really?
> 
> I'm on 800mg of tri tren right now, no test ...
> 
> ...


 19nors always destroy my libido

Only mast, prov and test have a positive effect on my libido


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

All good so far.

@sen how you getting on?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oioi said:


> All good so far.
> 
> @sen how you getting on?


 Everything seems to be working OK mate. Been ill for a couple of weeks cos I've got a virus of some sort which is apparently going around but libido is great and gym is still going well.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Wog1 gangstas.
> 
> After the recent discussion involving @sen I've decided to have a crack with this no test malarkey.
> 
> ...


 In for this to see what happens. Good luck with it mate, try not to tear your face off.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> In for this to see what happens. Good luck with it mate, try not to tear your face off.


 No problems yet. Libido is good, everything else is working fine  slight sweats but that's all.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Oioi said:


> No problems yet. Libido is good, everything else is working fine  slight sweats but that's all.


 It's ok, half the dirty f**kers around here like sweaty men anyway.

In all all seriousness I will be watching this with interest. :thumbup1:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Still all good. Cokc ain't fallen off yet.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Oioi said:


> Still all good. Cokc ain't fallen off yet.


 Any updates OP?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

jointhecrazy said:


> Any updates OP?


 RIPOP


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> RIPOP


 Yeah my money's on tren rage induced murder suicide


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I would definitely commit murder on any more than 400mg of tren, i'm on 200mg now and it makes me very short tempered.

Doing a gram of it just seems insane.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Smitch said:


> I would definitely commit murder on any more than 400mg of tren, i'm on 200mg now and it makes me very short tempered.
> 
> Doing a gram of it just seems insane.


 Seems a little unneccesary IMO. But a fun experiment


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Seems a little unneccesary IMO. But a fun experiment


 I know i couldn't handle that though nowhere near that amount.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

jointhecrazy said:


> Any updates OP?


 All good baby


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Oioi said:


> All good baby


 any more detail on any differences you've noticed without test?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

jointhecrazy said:


> any more detail on any differences you've noticed without test?


 Unfortunately not. I always feel shiite and didn't feel any shiitter and had no erectile issues. On that basis it's sound. There was also many personal factors that distracted me from effects etc...... Everything worked as it should but wasn't quite as rapey as on TTM


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

I remember that i tried 150mg TestE with 1g Eq and dick was working fine.

But had bonerz almost every morning....

For cruising i think test is mandatory... Felt awesome on 150 Test 200 Primo.

Did you notice some less gains without Test?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow just seen this title was expecting to read about murder, pillage , divorce.....pretty underwhelmed TBH :mellow:


----------

